# W/D Seaway



## athinai

Is the Seaway scrapped by now, I did a few repositioning trips on the W/D Medway and W/D Seaway many years ago., Great time had by all. 

Regards/


----------



## Degzie

Hi Athinia
From the dredgepoint web site she was scrapped in Mogadishu 1988/1989.
regards
Degzie


----------



## flijm

*w.d. seaway*



athinai said:


> Is the Seaway scrapped by now, I did a few repositioning trips on the W/D Medway and W/D Seaway many years ago., Great time had by all.
> 
> Regards/


W.D. Seaway was severely damaged in 1988 in Mogadishu. In 1990 she was sent to the breakers in Alang as "Way".
Frans Lijmbach


----------



## Degzie

flijm said:


> W.D. Seaway was severely damaged in 1988 in Mogadishu. In 1990 she was sent to the breakers in Alang as "Way".
> Frans Lijmbach


 Hi Frans
do you know what happened to her to be severely damaged?
regards
Degzie


----------



## athinai

Hi Degzie and Flijm

Thanks for the information, I had a very nice time on her during the repositioning but then Flew back home., Nice crowd of Guys manning her. Happy times., We will never see such an easygoing Career again !


----------

